# Water Change techniques for larger tanks



## zfarsh (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi there,
I have a new 75 gallon tank. It will be planted with play sand substrate, and have Fancy Goldfish / bristlenose Plecos, Eheim 2217 canister fiter, and and Aquaclear back-up filter. That said, i want to know how people do water changes on such large aquariusm, say i need to do a weekly 25 - 50 % change (depending on final load of fish)? Honnestly, i wanted to use a hose and tap water, and only after to add the Prime to the aquarium, but i dont know if that would kill the good bacteries even if the fitlers are off. Otherwise, how do you handle such a large change? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigguy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> Hi there,
> I have a new 75 gallon tank. It will be planted with play sand substrate, and have Fancy Goldfish / bristlenose Plecos, Eheim 2217 canister fiter, and and Aquaclear back-up filter. That said, i want to know how people do water changes on such large aquariusm, say i need to do a weekly 25 - 50 % change (depending on final load of fish)? Honnestly, i wanted to use a hose and tap water, and only after to add the Prime to the aquarium, but i dont know if that would kill the good bacteries even if the fitlers are off. Otherwise, how do you handle such a large change? Thanks in advance.


You could use the Python Water Changer/Vacuum, The Aqueon or the one I use ,Lee's Ultimate Vacuum Kit which comes with an attachment that acts as a strainer for vacuuming. They all basicaly do the same thing, they attach to your faucet, you open the coupling to suck the water and then you close it to fill your tank. You can use them to do water changes, vacuum's or both.They also have a shut off valve near the end of the hose. The only big difference is price, the Python and Aqueon are usually around $47 up $99, and Lee's I purchased for $30 at my local Walmart then bought a Python brass fuacett adapter for $5. Hope this helps you


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> Hi there,
> I have a new 75 gallon tank. It will be planted with play sand substrate, and have Fancy Goldfish / bristlenose Plecos, Eheim 2217 canister fiter, and and Aquaclear back-up filter. That said, i want to know how people do water changes on such large aquariusm, say i need to do a weekly 25 - 50 % change (depending on final load of fish)? Honnestly, i wanted to use a hose and tap water, and only after to add the Prime to the aquarium, but i dont know if that would kill the good bacteries even if the fitlers are off. Otherwise, how do you handle such a large change? Thanks in advance.


You should add prime BEFORE you use the hose for re-filling the tank and use enough prime to treat 75 gallons .I use two capfuls from 8.5 oz bottle to treat 75 gallons, It is actually enough to treat 100 gallons but a little more prime won't hurt and is easier to dose this way.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

homedepot 5 gallon bucket, pre-rinse and use only for this tank. infact, get 2-4 while your there. siphon tank water into bucket ( or use hose to siphon ) and when you go to refill, place bucket infront of tank, fill bucket with hose water, add prime to bucket, slowly pour bucket into tank. thats as simple as it can get for adding prime before adding water and not having to carry buckets through the house, as they are right infront of the tank.


----------



## zfarsh (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to try the Aqueon, just that i know my washroom faucet is not threaded, so hope there is an adapter for it


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

if its not threaded, theres no adapter for it. I have the same problem in my house, faucets dont have threads, so i still fill by buckets.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

May be able to find adapter that will fit wash machine spigot.
Might take a lot of hose depending on where washer is located.


----------



## aquamania (Aug 26, 2011)

Using buckets to pour water into a 75 gallon = bad idea, look forward to many backaches doing that. The Aquen/Python water changer to faucet is the only way to do larger tanks. I use the Aquen one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Using the Python drain is the best way. Using RO water is the other best way. Keep a 55 gallon drum filled in the garage with RO water. When time comes for the water change, you can buy adaptors from Home Depot, some hose and a pump, attach your adaptors to the hose connect the pump to your Python and off you go.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 60g and I put the end of the gravel siphon into a standard garden hose that is run out to the front lawn. For the refill, I use two 2g mop buckets that I treat with Prime. I dump one as the other fills in the sink. Yes, that means 15 trips from the sink to the tank.

Just me, understanding that others have had success, but if I had chlorinated water (on a well and so I don't), I would not be comfortable overdosing with conditioner and then adding chlorinated water directly to the tank. I believe that there needs to be 5-15 minutes for the conditioner to neutralize the chlorine, heavy metals, etc.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

On my tanks right now I use the same method as described by Abbeysdad at this time. I have a 5 gallon bucket that I siphon the old water into. When I refill my tanks I have a few 2 gallon buckets along with some empty gallon water jugs that I have usually already filled before taking the old water out. It is a few more extra trips, but I find it easier than trying to pour a 5 gallon bucket full of water into the tank, and it allows me more control in how fast the new water goes in. Within the next few weeks I am planning on getting one of the water changers that others have suggested, which will make things easier with the 5 tanks that I have going. Also think of it this way if you are using the bucket method you can add it into your daily exercise routine, you can have your cardio and muscle toning wrapped up all into one :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Just me, understanding that others have had success, but if I had chlorinated water (on a well and so I don't), I would not be comfortable overdosing with conditioner and then adding chlorinated water directly to the tank. I believe that there needs to be 5-15 minutes for the conditioner to neutralize the chlorine, heavy metals, etc.


Water conditioners work instantly to neutralize chlorine/chloramine. After doing 60% water changes in my tanks for 15 years with the hose running direct from the tap, and with my very heavily chlorinated water (turning on the tap I can smell it), my fish would have died long ago if this were not so. I start the tank fill, then squirt the conditioner in next to the hose, and that's it. The fish even play in the stream of water, which they would never do if it was heavy with chlorine that burns their gills very fast.

As for the heavy metals, I can't say how long a conditioner takes to detoxify them; but in planted tanks this is irrelevant since plants will take up the minimal amount of heavy metals, either as nutrients or as toxins if the level is beyond what the plants need for nutrients. The chance of this in domestic water supplies is very slim, as heavy metals are by law only in trace amounts. I now use a conditioner that only handles chlorine/chloramine.

Byron.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

As I said, many report success doing it, but I would not feel comfortable adding conditioner to a tank, then adding water directly from a chlorinated tap source. 1) Unless you considerably overdose, the conditioner is diluted; 2) The water introduced is displacing aquarium water so is not treated 'immediately' to neutralize the chlorine until it mixes with the water that has the [now] diluted conditioner.
Each to his own, if it works for you fine - I would rather treat water in a bucket with precise amounts of conditioner ensuring detoxification, then pour into the tank...


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I actually have changed out many a kitchen faucet because they didn't have the right threads on them, I'm actually getting ready to probably have to put something together to get my python to attach to my shower in my basement for tanks no way I'm doing 125, 90, 55, 10 gallon tanks with a bucket. For my draining I use gravity and just run the python hose out the door or window as I don't like wasting all that water may as well water the grass. lol For the fill you can hook up to a sink or laundry hook ups I've even used outside water hose hook ups and ran it threw my house in a pinch (it is a little cold). Go to lowes or home depot they will find a way to get you connected somewhere in your house.


----------



## genewitch (Jun 27, 2011)

Byron said:


> Water conditioners work instantly to neutralize chlorine/chloramine. After doing 60% water changes in my tanks for 15 years with the hose running direct from the tap[...]


How do you control the temperature? Or do you just know where the sweet spot is? When i do shower fills for the 5g buckets i know where each faucet needs to be set, but i double check with 2 IR thermometers just to be safe.


----------



## Stewby777 (May 29, 2011)

*Aqueon or Python*

I have a 67 (255 L) freshwater tank and I use an Aqueon. Over the years I've used a Python, but I've moved to Asia and had a friend bring me the Aqueon because I couldn't find a Python in stock anywhere before he headed out to see me. The Aqueon really saves your back, and no problems refilling the tank. I make sure to point the tube across the water's surface when refilling, and add conditioner to the flow as I'm filling the tank.

As for the temperature, let the water flow in the sink and check the temp there before flipping the switch to fill your tank. BTW, you'll also want to do some tests on your water coming out of the faucet, to know what you're putting in the tank. My water here is a little hard with a high pH, so I know how it is affecting the water already in my tank before adding it.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Use a thermometer to know the tank's water, then test the tap water until you get the same temperature. Then open the valve or fill the bucket. 
I'm sorry but I have to ask... how do your faucets not have a thread on them? There must be a final piece on the end that has a little screen/filter inside, often rubber washers too. If it has a little 1/2 inch sized cap/piece on the end, use a pair of plyers and grip and turn. Once that end piece comes off, the threads are often up inside the faucet unit. Feel with your finger up into the end of the faucet... Not one of your faucets has a piece that comes off the end? Hmmmm....?!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Jackiebabie raises an interesting point. Although most kitchen faucets have an aerator that threads on/off, many lavatory faucets do not. Also, not all aerators are created equally. I took mine to the local HEP (Heating, Plumbing, Electrical) store to obtain a hose adapter and found about a dozen different thread sizes for aerators. Mine was not one of the dozen! (special perhaps due to the combo stream/spray head.).
Eventually I may change the fairly new faucet so a hose adaptor will fit.

There are two points to be made here. 1) Jackie is correct that one might overlook the aerator that threads on the tip of most faucets - deserves another look; 2) if you have a way to siphon water from the tank (e.g. a hose to outdoors), you can often get a hose adaptor for less than $5 for your faucet and use a standard garden hose.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The modern "decorative" faucets do not have threads or any way to attach a hose. I use the faucet on my laundry room sink which I had fitted with one that will take a garden hose, same idea. It means 75 feet of hose from the sink to the fishroom, but that is no problem as the Aqueon can be extended with 25-foot lengths.

On the temp, as another member said, i use my hand. I take a small container of water from the tank I am changing into the laundry sink, run the tap water until it is about equal by my hand (slightly cooler), then switch it to fill. I go back into the fish room and add the conditioner to that tank.

Slightly cooler temp during a water change stimulates the fish, same as tropical rain; many species will be more active and even spawn the morning following solely because of the temp change.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a siphon that I use for water changes, however I only use it for filling the tank. For emptying I just hang the end in to the tub, then I kink the tube and fill it up with water up to the kink. Then I stick the tube under water and release the kink and the water will siphon out into the tub without the faucet.

Even if you cant hook the tube up to the sink, IMO the hardest part is emptying so one of these siphons will work well for that at least. Or you can buy the shorter gravel siphons and just fill buckets.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

One option for those of us that "bucket" fill and are getting too out of shape (or old!) to lift and hold a 5 gallon bucket over the tank rim is to use a small pond pump with a hose attached. Drop pump into bucket with treated water, place end in tank, plug pump in, and voila! No lifting water above the waist. I don't use a pond pump, I prefer to use a couple of 2.5 gallon buckets. I leave one under the sink faucet filling, while I take the second, treat the water and pour in the tank. By the time I return to the bathroom, the second bucket is almost full, so I swap out and repeat...over... and over... and over....

Anything bigger than a 55 and I'd _have _to find another way to do it


----------



## genewitch (Jun 27, 2011)

DKRST said:


> One option for those of us that "bucket" fill and are getting too out of shape (or old!) to lift and hold a 5 gallon bucket over the tank rim is to use a small pond pump with a hose attached. Drop pump into bucket with treated water, place end in tank, plug pump in, and voila! No lifting water above the waist. I don't use a pond pump, I prefer to use a couple of 2.5 gallon buckets. I leave one under the sink faucet filling, while I take the second, treat the water and pour in the tank. By the time I return to the bathroom, the second bucket is almost full, so I swap out and repeat...over... and over... and over....
> 
> Anything bigger than a 55 and I'd _have _to find another way to do it


Yeah, luckily that's not an issue for me yet, and with 100 gallons between all my tanks it gets tiresome, so i am seriously going to try and get a hose on my tap!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

With my latest tank that I set up I now have over 100 gallons of water going. Just purchased the Lee water changer. It has definitly made things easier.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I have got my tank cleaning down to a science now, which is why I do such often and large water changes. I actually have 2 siphon/python's. One I begin cleaning the tank and then when I have that one done, I start the second tank while the first one is filling with the second hose/siphon. Works wonderful and it is so quick. Gone are the days of lugging buckets of dirty fish water and slipping on the water I drip along the way. I also just add the PRIME to the water as I am refilling and my fish swim happily though the stream as well. I also have chlorinated water and the fish seem very healthy and happy. The PRIME is a life saver. I remember as a kid having to set water out the say before to do the tanks. NOT convenient or efficient.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

After my kitchen faucet could not be adapted for a hose, I felt I'd wait until I got a new faucet. After this thread, I decided to pull the aerator on my bathroom sink (nearly the same distance as the kitchen from the tank, just up the stairs). So for $6 I got the hose adapter so I too will be filling from a hose instead of the bucket brigade ....having the slight advantage that my well is not chlorinated. This is great!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> After my kitchen faucet could not be adapted for a hose, I felt I'd wait until I got a new faucet. After this thread, I decided to pull the aerator on my bathroom sink (nearly the same distance as the kitchen from the tank, just up the stairs). So for $6 I got the hose adapter so I too will be filling from a hose instead of the bucket brigade ....having the slight advantage that my well is not chlorinated. This is great!


Good that you where able to figure a way to make things work out. Even with only one set of water changes with the hose, I have found that it sooo much easier. While I was draining out my big tank I was able to work on cleaning one of my fry tanks that was next to it. Love it when able to multi task :thumbsup:


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Good that you where able to figure a way to make things work out. Even with only one set of water changes with the hose, I have found that it sooo much easier. While I was draining out my big tank I was able to work on cleaning one of my fry tanks that was next to it. Love it when able to multi task :thumbsup:


In my case, I'll only use the faucet hose adapter for filling tanks and will continue to siphon out the front door on the lawn/in the flower bed. I had the Plython/Aqueon type adaptor in days of old when I had a water bed and thought the sink siphon to be a huge waste of water if you can otherwise siphon~ Since I'll be using the upstairs faucet and my system pressure is 30-60 psi, it wouldn't work well anyway.
Besides, I saved money by getting a $6 adaptor and using a standard garden hose. My only worry with the hose fill is that I may be tempted to multi-task and fill one tank while siphoning the other... 
Efficient, but comes with a slight [overflow] risk - sometimes focus beats multi-task ;-)


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Siphoning out the front door is not an option with living in an apartment. Also had tried starting the siphoning and then turning off the water, have read that it has worked for other people, unfortunately did not work in my case.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

BarbH said:


> Siphoning out the front door is not an option with living in an apartment. Also had tried starting the siphoning and then turning off the water, have read that it has worked for other people, unfortunately did not work in my case.


Yes, in order for a siphon to work the exit needs to be lower than the inlet with some 'head' (same reason a canister filter needs to be below a tank). Most sinks are at about the same level as most tanks on stands, making a siphon alone impossible - hence it uses the water pressure from the running water to draw [tank] water from the hose.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Yes my sink is actually higher than my 50 gallon tank, it is on a low stand.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I used my new hose adapter today for the first time - awesome!


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> I used my new hose adapter today for the first time - awesome!



Now your spoiled and will never be able to go back.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

k19smith said:


> Now your spoiled and will never be able to go back.


Well worth the $6


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I siphon into a 5 gallon bucket and dump it out the window into the yard. To refill I use the garden hose to fill the bucket that has my conditioner in it. I add some warm water from the kitchen sink if I need to bring the new water up a little in temp. I use a pump to pump about half the bucket of water back into the tank then lift and pour the rest. I like having better control of the light bucket and I'm too lazy to make twice as many trips with a smaller bucket.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Nubster you are not lazy if you are doing that much work during water changes. JMO. I feel spoiled in comparison by my Python... I just have remember to stay near by so I don't forget to turn it off before it overflows the tank. or check the temp on the therm sitting in the trickle of output in the siink.... I sit on the couch and watch. That's too much work....I guess I'm the lazy one!! 
Don't you just love it AbbeysDad?


----------



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I siphon into a 5 gallon bucket and dump it out the window into the yard. To refill I use the garden hose to fill the bucket that has my conditioner in it. I add some warm water from the kitchen sink if I need to bring the new water up a little in temp. I use a pump to pump about half the bucket of water back into the tank then lift and pour the rest. I like having better control of the light bucket and I'm too lazy to make twice as many trips with a smaller bucket.


i used to do it that way too! (i would just lift the whole bucket tho)

im sooo glad i got that python thing i cant even tell you how much time/mess/energy it saves me.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought about getting a python type setup except my tank is so far from a sink...not sure it would work. I used to just lift the whole bucket when I had gravel but now with sand the water pouring into the tank makes too much mess. I don't mind too much the way I am doing it. It can be a PITA though.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Nubster, how far is the tank from the sink?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

30ish feet


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you had 7 tanks including a couple at the 100g size you would quickly get a Python.:lol: I still use a bucket on my 10g as the Python fills it too fast. Changing in the region of 200 gallons of water each week demands a Python (or Aqueon, which I believe are better, but same design). You can buy 25-foot extensions to reach sinks; mine is 75 feet.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

By bedroom tank is actually further than that around 40 ft, I ended up getting the 50 ft kit and it has worked fine for my tank. The 50 ft kits are more expensive, but I have found that the convience for me was worth it. But if you have found a system that works well for you than that is good :-D


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

In my case, I have the luxury of being able to siphon water out onto the front lawn/flower bed. I use a 50' 5/8" standard garden hose that I insert the gravel siphon hose into. For the refill, I just needed a $6 dollar faucet garden hose adapter for my bathroom sink (couldn't get one for the kitchen sink). I Purchased the adaptor at my local HEP store. I hook the same garden hose up to the sink (w/shut off for the other hose end). I adjust the water for flow and temperature. I almost have the relative positions down - Once I'm sure I may make reference marks.


----------



## Stewby777 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, the Python Aqueon is the way to go. Gives you so much more flexibility and saves the ole back! I'm a believer in using the "right tool" for things, and IMHO a gravel syphon is the way to go. Manual is not necessarily better!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I remove the showerhead and use a hose system I setup. Vinyl tubing is super cheap and all the adaptors are only a few dollars. My 30 foot hose system costed about $12 and 15 minuets to make. The shower also has much higher water pressure then a sink. I can change 50% water on all 3 of my tanks in about an hour. As far as temp I don't really match it. I just make sure it is colder then my tanks, which sit at 83 unheated. Usually the water I refill with is around 75.


----------

